# APR Sale! - Dec 22nd to Jan 11th!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Select APR Hardware and Software is on sale from December 22nd, 2014 till January 11th, 2015!

*APR Software Sale:*

Select APR ECU Upgrades are now on sale! ECU’s featuring APR’s EMCS Program Switching can be purchased fully loaded, including up to 4 program modes and all features, at the regular price of a single program! Customers only interested in a single program mode, or ECUs that only support one program, are $50 off. Please visit our website to see if sales pricing is applicable to your vehicle. This sale excludes all Porsche, R8, 4.0 TFSI, 3.0 TFSI, and new 1.8T/2.0T EA888 Gen 3 engines.

*APR Hardware Sale:*

Select APR Hardware is on sale. Please visit our website to see sales pricing on select Carbonio Intake Systems, APR Intercoolers, APR Motorsport Throttle Body and Compressor Inlet Hoses, APR R1 DV, K04 Turbocharger Systems, APR FSI High Pressure Fuel Pump, APR FSI Runner Flap Delete, APR Rods and Pistons, APR Swaybars, and APR 3.0 TFSI Supercharger Pulley!

*APR Clearance Sale:*

Previously discontinued APR and VWR Hardware is on sale at extremely deep discounts through our clearance pages. Stop by to see the excellent savings!

Pricing and deals are only applicable to the USA. To find an APR dealer near you, please use our dealer locator tool.


----------

